# Bottle cleaning services?



## Kory (May 5, 2014)

Is anyone still providing bottle cleaning / polishing services?

I have one bottle that was in sand and water and needs to be really tumbled I think.

Anyone in Maryland or who provides this service with out a back log?

Thanks.


----------



## 2find4me (May 5, 2014)

There maybe a few tumblers in Maryland, other members will know more then me.Try posting in the Cleaning and Repairing Section.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2014)

Good idea Sharon, I'll move it over. Kevin (lblackvelvet) has been having good results from what I hear, Jersey I think?


----------

